# My 4 year old caught a monster fish Ohio bluegill



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice catch! Looks like you need to change the reel handle to the other side for him.


----------



## odiewan (Apr 12, 2008)

That's awesome dude


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been trying to break him of that for ever. He's right handed but says he likes doing it like that. So as long as he's out fishing with me I'm not fighting with him about it till he's older.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd just switch the handle and that way he can reel with his right hand naturally.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't alienate him by trying to making him reel with his left hand the "normal" way. If you do, then he's not gong to want to fish. Just flip the handle to the right side and be done with it. I am right handed and reel with my right hand too.

Real nice gill too.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Either he's really small or that's a MONSTER gill! Beautiful pic, fisherman for life.
Nice...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*NICE!!!!*


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Wow, nice


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great job!!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

sliver138 said:


> I've been trying to break him of that for ever. He's right handed but says he likes doing it like that. So as long as he's out fishing with me I'm not fighting with him about it till he's older.


Just let him "discover" it on his own. It will happen. And even if it doesn't, he's still a fisherman.



Gottagofishn said:


> Either he's really small or that's a MONSTER gill! Beautiful pic, fisherman for life.
> Nice...


I think that both are true. He's only 4, and that's a 10" 'gill!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I wouldn't change a thing unless its his idea.

that is a huge gill. I can just see him reeling it in. a gill that size should have been a great fight for the little one. now he's hooked on fishing for life, LOL. congrats to him and kudos to you for taking the little one fishing.
sherman


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I remember being in his shoes at a very young age. I still think that was the biggest bluegill I’ve ever caught. Hooked me for life. Tell him I said congrats on a great fish.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Gills are what hooked me as well. When they finished work on the dam at Alum as it was filling there was a pond that was just slightly under water. All the bushes were still sticking out of the water that lined the edges of the pond. The gills were all over the berry bushes. That day most certainly changed my life.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> I wouldn't change a thing unless its his idea.
> 
> that is a huge gill. I can just see him reeling it in. a gill that size should have been a great fight for the little one. now he's hooked on fishing for life, LOL. congrats to him and kudos to you for taking the little one fishing.
> sherman


The box under the picture is the video of him catching it. I had the GoPro going to get some videos of the kids fishing. Check it out. He's still smiling from it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sliver138 said:


> The box under the picture is the video of him catching it. I had the GoPro going to get some videos of the kids fishing. Check it out. He's still smiling from it.


I went back and watched the cool video of him catching and releasing the fish. you have a true sportsman on your hands.

I see a few guys using there reel upside down like your son. I wouldn't wait to long to get him to try it on the bottom of the rod. I like casting with my right hand and reeling with my left hand. but I would let him reel with his right hand to get him started using the reel on the bottom.
sherman


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> I went back and watched the cool video of him catching and releasing the fish. you have a true sportsman on your hands.
> 
> I see a few guys using there reel upside down like your son. I wouldn't wait to long to get him to try it on the bottom of the rod. I like casting with my right hand and reeling with my left hand. but I would let him reel with his right hand to get him started using the reel on the bottom.
> sherman


My oldest son held the pole right from the start but this one keeps fighting me on it. Its odd because hes never used a closed face reel before. As soon as he gets a fish on he flips the pole. Next time we go I'm going to switch his handle over see what he does with it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MATT FRALEY (Jun 25, 2018)

That's awesome!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I love how nonchalant he seems after the catch! Like, yea, I catch them like that all the time!


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

EXCELLENT Catch Little man, Fish Ohio Bluegil at 4, that's great. Be sure to file that for him Dad. When he gets his Fish Ohio pin, that'll be something you both can remember this day by. Look forward to seeing more posts of the big guy's catches


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

That's a nice 1

Lady that was working gateway bait a week or so ago told me someone brought or called in a 14 inch gill from pymi that supposedly was weighed and measured at a marina it was so big. I was hoping to see pictures somewhere online....


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Outstanding...you got a fishin bud for life! Try to sneak out house now to fishin without him...lol


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

He got his pin today. He is very excited and can't wait to show it off at school.


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Sliver 138. That's just awesome man, hats off to the little man. Something he will remember for life, and he did it with his Dad, Excellent! You guys have a great day. Be looking for more big fish from you master angler. Tim67


----------



## Fishinfoolin (Apr 26, 2009)

It doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

sliver138 said:


> I've been trying to break him of that for ever. He's right handed but says he likes doing it like that. So as long as he's out fishing with me I'm not fighting with him about it till he's older.


I'm 37 and still fish that way....drives all the old-timers nuts! I typically catch more fish than my buddies and I fish almost every day of my life. If the boy likes it, don't mess with a good thing!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Too cool! Started my kids and my Nephew very early. And they still love it.


----------

